# Display stand for Bell



## Chubbo (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is a display stand that I made out of oak wood, to display antique bronze stearn wheel River boat bell, after it was retired, and then used for a disaster alarm bell for a coal mine along the Tenn. River. The river boat hauled freight & passengers on the Tenn. River in the 1800s. The Mine also had a restruant and guest Inn for the passengers of the river boats. The captain/owner of the boat give the bell to the inn & mine after he retired the boat.
Chubbo
Chubbo


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice work Chubbo,
Did you consider mounting the bell 90* around so that it could swing as the clapper was swung?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Chubbo (Jun 7, 2014)

I am probably wrong, but I understand that the bell was mounted stationary, and the clapper was pulled like I did it. I should have researched it more.
Thanks.
Chubbo


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice work, Chubbo. I do believe that you did it the correct way, though. As far as I know bells on ships were typically mounted stationary and the clapper was 'pulled' to sound the bell. This was done because the bell was used for signaling in a specific way, with a certain number of rings meaning a certain thing.  If the bell were able to swing, it would be difficult to control the number rings the bell made.


----------

